# Pleasingly Plump Rain



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Believe me, compared to most (and to a certain mini I know), she's still a lean machine!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She does look like she has put a bit more meat on in that picture. I like her in the second photo. She looks lean, but healthy.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Rain looks nice and solid to me in photo #2, strong, muscular and fit.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I like her in both but photo two she looks muscular.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Rain always looks great in all her photos but I prefer her lean machine look in the first photo.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I prefer her look in picture #2


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Rain would still look good in a bikini, IMO. That girl is as fit as they come!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good to know there's nothing wrong with Rain! Just like us humans I guess....Calories = Fat! LOL! 
I can't decide which way I like her! Hmmmmmmm............?


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

i do think the second picture is better but maybe a bit between the two would make you more happy i feel in comprehension she does look better to me in the second one. i personally prefer the lean look in dogs over all.


----------

